# Dana Is An Embarrassment



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I've gradually lost interest in this "sport," for a variety of reasons. 

One of the main reasons however is Dana's behavior. I turned off the post fight presser about a minute after I found it. Some gems from the man I labeled Dana F'in' White, a moniker which has caught on:

*-"if you didn't like the featherweight fight, you're a moron."*

*-"if you boo, you're a dick."*
*
Jones: "the doctors think I may have nerve damage."

Dana interrupts: "what do you know, another injured fighter!*"


I've lost all respect for this POS. 

At this point, I hope the UFC flounders. It's not like the fighters are making any money anyway. And the champs have all been paid millions and should be set for life. 

Dana had a grand vision to make MMA the biggest sport in the world. That plan has not only been a colossal failure, but it's all too clear that MMA will remain a marginal, peripheral presence on the mainstream sports scene indefinitely.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I feel like I should be handing you tissues and tampons.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

The Featherweight fights were great, they were #1 and #2 of my favorite fights of the night. The Fly weight fight on the other hand felt like 25 minutes of scrambling.

Also oh poor Dana not being able to book Jon Jones for a December fight gee maybe he should have stopped pissing away title fights from healthy guys like JDS, Anderson Silva, and Carlos Condit.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

He also said if you don't like flyweight, don't buy any UFC content.

Luckily for him, I've been doing that very thing for all UFC events I watch for over a year now.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't get it? What did Dana do wrong?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I think he dated another woman.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

marcthegame said:


> I don't get it? What did Dana do wrong?


He forgot to hire someone who actually knows how to run a business properly if it wants to prosper.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I don't get it? What did Dana do wrong?


He didn't commit a crime or do anything "unethical."

He's just too stupid and arrogant to realize that the fans are ALWAYS right. 

If they're not watching FREE UFC fights and the numbers are declining, it's because the fights are not very interesting and word has gotten out.

If fans boo, it's not because fight fans are morons, it's because the fights aren't that interesting. 

And these fans are right, the UFC is not that interesting anymore. I took a night out of my weekend, which are important to me, to tune in, hoping for a great event. Now, I realize, as has been the case for a while now, that I'm a lot better off just not watching these events live, or perhaps not at all. 

Hate to say it: the UFC is boring now. And no amount of swearing, insults or denial can change that fact.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

michelangelo said:


> Hate to say it: the UFC is boring now. And no amount of swearing, insults or denial can change that fact.


To you. Most of the cards are still damned entertaining to everyone else even if I didn't particularly care for most of tonight's fights.

And fans are not always right. That's like saying the customer is always right. It's stupid and it's not how businesses - not even ones in entertainment - work. You listen to them but you don't make your decision based off of them alone.

Though, personally, I think he went too far with the flyweight division. 135 is shallow enough but now we have an entire weight class with 5 signed fighters. That's not a division - that's a boy band.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> To you. Most of the cards are still damned entertaining to everyone else even if I didn't particularly care for most of tonight's fights.
> 
> And fans are not always right. That's like saying the customer is always right. It's stupid and it's not how businesses - not even ones in entertainment - work. You listen to them but you don't make your decision based off of them alone.
> 
> Though, personally, I think he went too far with the flyweight division. 135 is shallow enough but now we have an entire weight class with 5 signed fighters. That's not a division - that's a boy band.


I'm glad I sat through this card. Actually I slept through significant portions of it. 

It taught me that I have better ways of spending my time. If you loved the card, great, more power to you.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Did you miss where I said I didn't actually care for this card?


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

michelangelo said:


> He didn't commit a crime or do anything "unethical."
> 
> He's just too stupid and arrogant to realize that the fans are ALWAYS right.
> 
> ...



UFC quality has been on the decline for a very long time, good for you for voicing your opinion. I agree completely. They're trying to milk everyone and it couldn't be more obvious.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

If you are becoming dissatisfied with the UFC, then quit complaining and just stop watching it.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

dlxrevolution said:


> If you are becoming dissatisfied with the UFC, then quit complaining and just stop watching it.


No, I've been a fan of MMA for the better part of two decades at least. I'll voice my opinion freely about an organization that's turned it into a joke.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

BOOM said:


> No, I've been a fan of MMA for the better part of two decades at least. I'll voice my opinion freely about an organization that's turned it into a joke.


If you're two decades old I would be surprised.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

There is more than one MMA organisation..


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Actually Dana came off really genuine in the post fight conference. I like people like him ALOT more then the robots in other sports.

He said if you didnt like the fly weight fight then you are not a fan of MMA and i agree with him. He also said "Please please dont buy any more fight cards because i dont want your money". How you can not like this mans passion is beyond me. He isnt as money hungry as everyone makes him out to be. owners and presidents of other companies and sports are MUCH MUCH MUCH worse and more slime ballish. And they will not give you an honest answer if your life depended on it. 

Dana is the ******* MAN!. And i agree with him that if he retired today that the UFC would start declining. Slowly but surely. 

Its simple really...

If you dont like the fight cards then dont buy them.

If you bitch about how you dont want to watch the UFC cause of Dana White then dont watch the UFC. No one cares...

If you stream free events because you dont want to put money in Danas pockets then dont come on here bitching about the fight cards because you dont buy them anyway.

Its almost as bad as the people who dont vote but then bitch about the president and who got elected.


Either watch the ******* UFC or dont watch the ******* UFC. Dont bitch about watching or not watching the UFC. NO ONE CARES!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Actually Dana came off really genuine in the post fight conference. I like people like him ALOT more then the robots in other sports.
> 
> *He said if you didnt like the fly weight fight then you are not a fan of MMA and i agree with him*. He also said "Please please dont buy any more fight cards because i dont want your money". How you can not like this mans passion is beyond me. He isnt as money hungry as everyone makes him out to be. owners and presidents of other companies and sports are MUCH MUCH MUCH worse and more slime ballish. And they will not give you an honest answer if your life depended on it.
> 
> ...


I think the Flyweight division is a joke and thought the fight was pointless (as I voted in the thread regarding it).

Do you honestly think I am not an MMA fan?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> I think the Flyweight division is a joke and thought the fight was pointless (as I voted in the thread regarding it).
> 
> Do you honestly think I am not an MMA fan?


Why did you not like the flyweight fight??? Because their size??? If so... how exactly does that effect the sweet science of MMA??? 

Have you ever considered that you enjoy watching fights. Not necessarily the science of MMA?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

BOOM said:


> He forgot to hire someone who actually knows how to run a business properly if it wants to prosper.


One of the dumbest comments I think I have ever read on this forum. :confused03:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Killz said:


> One of the dumbest comments I think I have ever read on this forum. :confused03:


Yeah because buying a company for 2 million dollars and turning its worth in to 2 billion dollars = no idea how to run a company.

You are correct Killz... it is certainly in the running.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

BOOM said:


> He forgot to hire someone who actually knows how to run a business properly if it wants to prosper.


multi BILLION business
major network deal

yea, he did it all wrong allright.

go watch curling.



There should be a rule here. If one is about to talk about business, he should post his actual business credentials. because if you never ran a business in your life, you have absolutely NO IDEA, how it's done. the reason I know that is that I am a business owner myself and I'm amazed by the amount of people who "think" they know, but I can tell right now if they had a business, they'd be chaining the dumbest rookie mistakes and run out of business in no time.

Then they come out and say that the guy who turned something that was basically illegal, into a mainstream, global, legitimate sport, doesn't know how to run a business.

Many talk about Steve jobs and others as "business geniuses" but none of them took something illegal and flipped it over, they all started with legitimate, fairly successful and not controversial businesses.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah because buying a company for 2 million dollars and turning its worth in to 2 billion dollars = no idea how to run a company.
> 
> You are correct Killz... it is certainly in the running.


This statement is not accurate, Dana did not buy the UFC for 2 million dollars.

If you must attack posters for being dumb, please do not have glaring factual inaccuracies in your posts.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

John8204 said:


> This statement is not accurate, Dana did not buy the UFC for 2 million dollars.
> 
> If you must attack posters for being dumb, please do not have glaring factual inaccuracies in your posts.


I know the Fertitas bought the company. 

I obviously dont expect you to be able to understand anything. So i wont even bother with you...

But just for shts and giggles im going to act as stupid as you do.

Here it goes...

I nowhere said Dana White bought the UFC!!


(Oh and BTW it was Dana who convinced the Fertitas to buy the UFC)


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

> The UFC first began in 1993. In January 2001 the Fretitta brothers purchased the UFC and created Zuffa, LLC as the parent entity controlling the UFC. Dana White became president around that time.
> 
> Art Davie, Rorion Gracie and John Milius are the 3 men responsible for the creation of the UFC. Rorion Gracie is of the Gracie family (with Royce Gracie being the winner of the first few UFC events).
> 
> ...


Felt like I should post that, to avoid any possible confusion.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I think it was 2 million dollars when the Fertittas tried to sell the UFC.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> I nowhere said Dana White bought the UFC!!





SideWays222 said:


> *Yeah because buying a company for 2 million dollars and turning its worth in to 2 billion dollars* = no idea how to run a company.
> 
> You are correct Killz... it is certainly in the running.


That's what I read.



SideWays222 said:


> (Oh and BTW it was Dana who convinced the Fertitas to buy the UFC)


That's also wrong, he convinced the Fertittas to buy the UFC. You'd think if you are going call people stupid you should y'know spell names correctly.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Oh that last one is just being pedantic! (sp?)


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Oh that last one is just being pedantic! (sp?)


Pedantic would be pointing out it's (SIC) not (sp). It doesn't really matter but...

Calling other posters stupid while getting names and facts wrong is just pathetic.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

John8204 said:


> That's what I read.
> 
> 
> 
> That's also wrong, he convinced the Fertittas to buy the UFC. You'd think if you are going call people stupid you should y'know spell names correctly.


I dont see it saying Dana White anywhere on there. I could have been talking about lorenzo. 

And im just kidding... Im just mimicking your stupidity. I was talking about Dana White. But the "buying it for 2 mil" was just an exaggeration. Basically it ment that when he became a part of it the UFC was worth 2 million and now it is worth 2 billion. But as i said i obviously dont expect someone like you to understand anything.

And really... Cause i left out a T...

Man John... you really have become quiet pathetic.

Your attempt at trolling has me feeling a bit sorry for you. But atleast since your trolling it means you arnt actually this pathetic. You are just pretending... 





LizaG said:


> I think it was 2 million dollars when the Fertittas tried to sell the UFC.



No...

When the Fertittas bought the UFC it was for 2 million. I think in 2004 they were considering to sell it for 4 million.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Pedantic would be pointing out it's (SIC) not (sp). It doesn't really matter but...
> 
> Calling other posters stupid while getting names and facts wrong is just pathetic.


I'm out of this one, this is retarded.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Seems like this thread got off topic somewhere along the line - please change that


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

LizaG said:


> I'm out of this one, this is retarded.


I think you mean

"He(John) is retarded"

Get your facts right Liza!!! 

Kiddding!! :wink01:

Dont let John the troll get to you.





Budhisten said:


> Seems like this thread got off topic somewhere along the line - please change that



Its still on topic... John just brought the troll slime with him. So its a bit uglier now...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok guys whilst still on topic, please keep it civil.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> He's just too stupid and arrogant to realize that the fans are ALWAYS right.


Burger King distributes diabetes to the masses not wisdom. Stop basing your beliefs on marketing campaigns and look into acquiring some self awareness so that you don't make contradictory and hypocritical statements.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Why are you posting on an MMA site if you no longer like MMA?


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Whats the problem mate?


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

for once i agree with dana and i usually hate that bald bozo. if you did not like that fight then stop bitching about the ufc and if you are a real fan of mma start posting in the other mma organizations, just take it somewhere else. watch bellator, one fc, kotc, mfc, xfn and invicta fc. leave the ufc alone and just move on.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You forgot XARM.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah because buying a company for 2 million dollars and turning its worth in to 2 billion dollars = no idea how to run a company.
> 
> You are correct Killz... it is certainly in the running.


Yeah we all know the story, making money does'nt equal quality though.


----------



## Jason12 (May 8, 2010)

I feel like it wouldn't take long after Dana White gets replaced to be begging for him to come back. Nobody else exists that has so much MMA knowledge/personality. Grass always looks greener..


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Killz said:


> One of the dumbest comments I think I have ever read on this forum. :confused03:


That's great for you, but because you don't agree with it does'nt make it stupid.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I like Dana, I think he's entertaining and for the most part, he's honest, and tries to put on the best fights for the fans. Looking at it from a business perspective though, sure him and the Fertita brothers have taken this company from nothing into world wide popularity, but there always comes a point where if you want to be greater, when you or your company needs to take that next step, something has to change.

I would prefer Dana to continue doing what he does, but I think he needs to tone it down just a tad for this company to reach higher levels. Sure they were signed by FOX by Dana being Dana, but just a FOX logo doesn't mean the company will continue to grow or have larger success.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Dana white has a long history of saying idiotic and insulting things (especially to the fans to buy his product). Not to mention he has a history of contradicting himself too. There's infinite examples to cite where he says one thing, and 2 months later says the exact opposite.

Calling fans morons for not liking a certain fight or card is just childish - every fan is entitled to their opinion. If an arena full of people are booing, turning around and calling them morons is just unprofessional.

I gave up on the "extra curricular" aspects of this sport and organization a long time ago. The weigh-ins, post fight presser, pre-fight hype videos, and even interviews are just venues to stir up drama, and with every event all the "extras" feel more and more like a WWE event.

It's got to the point where I will watch a few fights the next day on the web/torrent, not because I'm to cheap to pay, but because once you remove all the filler you are usually left with a product that is not worth $60 for a few hours of fights.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

He's definitely an embarrassment and it's time he is replaced. 

Ugly mother****er too.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

I like Dana and think he usually hits the nail on the head even if you don't agree. He's a very smart businessman and truly loves and is passionate about the sport which can be good and bad when you're he president of the UFC. i thought the post fight press conference was funny and makes me like Dana more. He states hwat he believes and doesn't hold back. I thought this was one of his more likeable press conferences. There's always the whiners and complainers about Dana after the fights. This thread is nothing new.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

js9234 said:


> I like Dana and think he usually hits the nail on the head even if you don't agree. He's a very smart businessman and truly loves and is passionate about the sport which can be good and bad when you're he president of the UFC. i thought the post fight press conference was funny and makes me like Dana more. He states hwat he believes and doesn't hold back. I thought this was one of his more likeable press conferences. There's always the whiners and complainers about Dana after the fights. This thread is nothing new.


hits the nail on the head? Right...

My favourite is probably when he called Coleman "a washed up can" (among other things) -- and then put him in the UFC hall-of-fame about 2 months later.

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f2/dana-white-coleman-washed-up-50-year-old-can-1098262/

thats probably my favorite thread of all time - a compilation of all the stupidity that is Dana White.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Why did you not like the flyweight fight??? Because their size??? If so... how exactly does that effect the sweet science of MMA???
> 
> Have you ever considered that you enjoy watching fights. Not necessarily the science of MMA?


Obviously I enjoy MMA and all aspects of it. In fact, if I "just liked watching fights" then wouldn't I enjoy two fast paced scrappers more than others?

I don't find two small guys going 100 miles per hour entertaining. It was neat a few years back, but now it's just a headache. I have nothing against their technique, but I like the 155-265 divisions, I like their pacing far, far more and I enjoy the medium pace and methodical technique.

I do not like flyweight on any level, it doesn't make me "not an MMA fan", that would be stupid to say, which Dana is to say it.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

M.C said:


> Obviously I enjoy MMA and all aspects of it. In fact, if I "just liked watching fights" then wouldn't I enjoy two fast paced scrappers more than others?
> 
> I don't find two small guys going 100 miles per hour entertaining. It was neat a few years back, but now it's just a headache. I have nothing against their technique, but I like the 155-265 divisions, I like their pacing far, far more and I enjoy the medium pace and methodical technique.
> 
> I do not like flyweight on any level, it doesn't make me "not an MMA fan", that would be stupid to say, which Dana is to say it.


I'm pretty much on the same page.

What I don't like is that you have 125, 135, 145, 155 (4 divisions within a 30lbs spread) and then you start to have gaps of 15, 20 and 60 pounds between classes.

Get rid of 125 and 145, and have them put on a few pounds and move up to 135 or 155. There's no need for so many of these smaller weight classes, and I think it will only hurt the sport in the long run (by thinning out the competetion). Having a few less divisions would certainly bridge the gap between the top fighters in each of those divisons, and the remainder of the pack.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

michelangelo said:


> I've gradually lost interest in this "sport," for a variety of reasons.
> 
> One of the main reasons however is Dana's behavior. I turned off the post fight presser about a minute after I found it. Some gems from the man I labeled Dana F'in' White, a moniker which has caught on:
> 
> ...


I'm sure Dana White will cry about this all the way to the bank.:sarcastic12:

Plus, just because you don't like something does not mean it's a failure. It just means you have bad taste.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm glad that Dana White stood up and talked shit about the fans that were booing..

Joseph & Johnson were scrappin their asses off.

He stood up at the presser and defended his fighters. Period.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

duckyou666 said:


> Plus, just because you don't like something does not mean it's a failure. It just means you have bad taste.


Ahh the old "if you don't see it my way, then you're wrong" attitude.

I tend to think that Canadian fans know a thing or two about MMA - if the crowd was booing then they weren't entertained - it's quite simple. The simple fact though, is Dana could call every one in the arena a moron, and there would be another 16,800 Canadians in line to buy tickets.

It doesn't mean anyone has bad taste - it means 16,800 people weren't wowed by a championship fight. Any 5 round, split decision championship fight is probably going to have a mixed reaction for a variety of reasons. 

I'm already on the fence with having a slew of little-guy divisions, 135 and 155 would be more than enough. I certainly don't think we need 125, 135, 145 and 155 divisions - way too many. However the UFC needs to shove these new divisions down our throats, because the WW, MW and LHW belts aren't going anywhere for a long, long time.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

People's opinions on Dana are ridiculous.

"He doesn't care about the fighters and only about himself".
"He doesn't care about the fans".

Right here, he's defending the fighters and saying fuk you to the people booing them. I'm pretty sure that proves that he cares about the fighters. He's always been the kind of guy that loves to see people fight their asses off, and if it's a boring fight with people not trying, he's the first one to blast them. He saw these dudes giving it their all, and to be fair if two guys are fighting their hearts out, why the fuk are people booing? I wasn't even interested in the fight but I'd never heckle the fighters when they are giving it 100%.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

michelangelo said:


> Hate to say it: the UFC is boring now. And no amount of swearing, insults or denial can change that fact.


Dude, you really need to stop watching UFC fights. It's not a big deal. It's dumb that you complain but keep forcing yourself to watch something boring.

I think NASCAR is boring so I....never watch it. I think baseball is boring so I...never watch it. 

Why are you torturing yourself by watching UFC fights?


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Dude, calm down with the hyperbole. I never said it was "torture." That's just.....idiotic. 

It was boring overall. I was looking forward to seeing JJ fight. It had a bit of drama to it.

Like I said, I'm glad I watched the card. It reminded me of how boring the UFC has become and now I feel completely free to ignore it. I'd be likely to watch a fight or two the next morning out of curiosity, but there's no way I'm sitting on my can for 3 hours to sit through a card, much less 4-6 hours watching the prelims and main event.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

in 2 or 3 years, once the lighter divisions have some depth. Once we all get to know the history of the fighters, the styles, the interesting matchups, the rivalries, the dramas, THEN they will be just as exciting, if not more so than the heavier divisions.

The heavier divisions all have histories, which to me, makes most fights in them interesting as we have previous bouts to compare them with.

Some people just need to give the small guys a chance. They put on a hell of a fight.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

BOOM said:


> That's great for you, but because you don't agree with it does'nt make it stupid.


No that is not true, it was a stupid comment. 

You are talking about a business that was loss making, and is now turning over over 100 times the amount it was turning over when he got involved. It is also profitable. It is also now on mainstream TV and broadcast in over 100 countries in the world. So you were talking out of your ass dude. Possibly even your rectal cavity. 
You dont have a single fact or figure to back up your statement. The only fact about your statement is that it was about as far wrong as it could possibly could be. If there was any logic to it other then 'its my opinion and im entitled to it" fair enough but there was no logic to it


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

michelangelo said:


> Dude, calm down with the hyperbole. I never said it was "torture." That's just.....idiotic.
> 
> It was boring overall. I was looking forward to seeing JJ fight. It had a bit of drama to it.
> 
> Like I said, I'm glad I watched the card. It reminded me of how boring the UFC has become and now I feel completely free to ignore it. I'd be likely to watch a fight or two the next morning out of curiosity, but there's no way I'm sitting on my can for 3 hours to sit through a card, much less 4-6 hours watching the prelims and main event.


If you thought that card was boring, you don't like MMA. It's pretty much as simple as that.

Jones Vs Belfort was great.
Johnson Vs Benavidez was meh (to me).
Bisping Vs Stann was very good.
Hamill Vs Hollett was pretty bad.
Swanson Vs Oliveira had the non favourite win by impressive KO.

Magalhaes had an awesome armbar.
Noke had a pretty nice KO.

I mean, what more can you ask for? Two fights to me were bad, and the only way Hamill/Hollett was ever going to be exciting is if Hamill stopped him early. Johnson/Benavidez was called the FOTY by someone on here, so for guys who are 100% happy with the technical and skillful aspect, they had a complete masterclass performance.

This was not a card to have any complaints about.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> No that is not true, it was a stupid comment.
> 
> You are talking about a business that was loss making, and is now turning over over 100 times the amount it was turning over when he got involved. It is also profitable. It is also now on mainstream TV and broadcast in over 100 countries in the world. So you were talking out of your ass dude. Possibly even your rectal cavity.
> You dont have a single fact or figure to back up your statement. The only fact about your statement is that it was about as far wrong as it could possibly could be. If there was any logic to it other then 'its my opinion and im entitled to it" fair enough but there was no logic to it


You act as if no one has ever heard of the rags to riches story. Big deal, that's not what the discussion is about.

I'm talking about Dana specifically, it's time to hire someone more professional to make the UFC more professional. Dana's too rough around the edges. It's not like he still won't work for the company. The UFC comes off as too cheesy in my opinion and definitely needs a face lift. The events should be a lot better and full of better fights, there shouldn't be any filler for a company that is this big.

It's no secret the UFC has become a lot less interesting, everyone is talking about it.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

BOOM said:


> You act as if no one has ever heard of the rags to riches story. Big deal, that's not what the discussion is about.
> 
> I'm talking about Dana specifically, it's time to hire someone more professional to make the UFC more professional. Dana's too rough around the edges. It's not like he still won't work for the company. The UFC comes off as too cheesy in my opinion and definitely needs a face lift. The events should be a lot better and full of better fights, there shouldn't be any filler for a company that is this big.
> 
> It's no secret the UFC has become a lot less interesting, everyone is talking about it.


No, you said:


BOOM said:


> He forgot to hire someone who actually knows how to run a business properly if it wants to prosper.


That implies that you think Dana has no idea on how to run a succesful business and has no Idea on how to grow it from almost nothing into a multi million dollar company.

Quite clearly, that is a rediculous statement to make. Even without having exact numbers to back it up, the fact the the UFC is now screened all over the world and the fact that some fighters are getting paid millions of dollars per fight is enough hard evidence to prove that your statement is bullshit.

This has nothing to do with opinion, it is a statement you made which is, lets face it, 100% bollocks.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Could someone please tell me how the UFC has become boring. The last couple of cards smashes the shit out of the first 10 cards easily.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Killz took the words out of my mouth.

And the fact is that the ufc is not becoming less interesting. If that was the case how come it is growing so fast? Why would Fox pick it up if it was becoming less interesting? Why are cable networks all over the world picking it up? Why is there TUF series in Australia, China, and Brazil happening? Its all bollox man. 
Why are they pulling in 2 mil $ gates and filling up stadiums and arenas wherever they go? Just because some people dont like watching the little guys fight doesn't mean anything, the UFC has had people in the crowd booing from day 1 if someone is not getting their head knocked off. Thats never going to change ever. 

The fact is its only becoming less interesting to a few people like yourself for whatever reason I dont know. I can tell you I was up on my feet jumping around when Vitor locked on that arm bar. Just the same as when Randy knocked down Tim Sylvia and BJ finished Caol Uno in a few seconds after he flew across the ring with a flying kick. 

In terms of growing a business exponentially, there is obviously going to be issues whether that be MMA, Telecoms, finance or whatever. Growth brings problems, such as the catalogue of injuries because there are more events, cards not being totally stacked with all huge fights and so on. People seem to expect the UFC's growth to happen flawlessly, its just not possible, and its not possible with any business industry.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Killz took the words out of my mouth.
> 
> And the fact is that the ufc is not becoming less interesting. If that was the case how come it is growing so fast? Why would Fox pick it up if it was becoming less interesting? Why are cable networks all over the world picking it up? Why is there TUF series in Australia, China, and Brazil happening? Its all bollox man.
> Why are they pulling in 2 mil $ gates and filling up stadiums and arenas wherever they go? Just because some people dont like watching the little guys fight doesn't mean anything, the UFC has had people in the crowd booing from day 1 if someone is not getting their head knocked off. Thats never going to change ever.
> ...


:thumb02:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a feeling the UFC will go towards points style fights with few takedowns and even fewer finishes. As mma education progresses it will become harder to finish guys, then it will stagnate quite badly imo.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Killz said:


> No, you said:
> 
> 
> That implies that you think Dana has no idea on how to run a succesful business and has no Idea on how to grow it from almost nothing into a multi million dollar company.
> ...


No incorrect, I never said Dana does'nt know how to make money. You're assuming and you're dead wrong, that's what is bullshit.

I'm implying the organization needs a face lift. A company as big as this should easily be able to put on bigger events with more quality throughout the entire line up during PPV events. I'm sorry but I expect a lot more then the same old zoom in on Rogan before the main card, it's so ******* stale and does'nt get anyone pumped up unless you're a WWF fan.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Raba That could happen in the lighter divisions but welterweight up I cant see it. Especially in heavyweight where you have these monstors like Carwin and overeem fighting. I mean a carwin punch to the face must be the equivalent of bowling ball hitting you for a strike. Can;t imagine taking one of those overseem kicks to the midsection. Im sure there must be an equation for the amount of force a person can generate through weight+speed, and then a typical level of force the body can get hit with and still stay upright. 

However, if Greg Jackson gets cloned and starts training everyone we could certainly be looking at that scenario....


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

BOOM said:


> No incorrect, I never said Dana does'nt know how to make money. You're assuming and you're dead wrong, that's what is bullshit.
> 
> I'm implying the organization needs a face lift. A company as big as this should easily be able to put on bigger events with more quality throughout the entire line up during PPV events. I'm sorry but I expect a lot more then the same old zoom in on Rogan before the main card, it's so ******* stale and does'nt get anyone pumped up unless you're a WWF fan.


Making a business run properly = making money. Business is about making money.
Perhaps you shouldnt have said: * He forgot to hire someone who actually knows how to run a business properly if it wants to prosper.* if you didnt want it interpreted as he doesnt know how to run a business and that the company isnt prospering :confused03:

If your going to insist that 2+2 = 5 don't expect your bar to turn green anytime soon...


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Making a business run properly = making money. Business is about making money.
> Perhaps you shouldnt have said: * He forgot to hire someone who actually knows how to run a business properly if it wants to prosper.* if you didnt want it interpreted as he doesnt know how to run a business and that the company isnt prospering :confused03:
> 
> If your going to insist that 2+2 = 5 don't expect your bar to turn green anytime soon...


Again where did I say they aren't making money?

I'm stating the UFC needs a facelift and with the money it has made because of it's loyal MMA fans they should put on a better quality product for their clients that made them filthy rich in the first place. Let Dana take care of making money in the back ground, he's obviously good at that but get someone else to make legit fights happen that the fans really want to see.

To add just because they're making money does'nt mean the quality of the UFC is better, they're milking it in my opinion. Putting on events with nothing but filler and charging top dollar is scamming the fans.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

BOOM said:


> No incorrect, I never said Dana does'nt know how to make money. You're assuming and you're dead wrong, that's what is bullshit.
> 
> I'm implying the organization needs a face lift. A company as big as this should easily be able to put on bigger events with more quality throughout the entire line up during PPV events. I'm sorry but I expect a lot more then the same old zoom in on Rogan before the main card, it's so ******* stale and does'nt get anyone pumped up unless you're a WWF fan.


This is the fight business, not an ordinary business, Dana is the right man for the job, if not the only one for the job.

He has something that few have

he knows how to admit when he made a mistake and he makes right when he does.
he's outspoken, sometimes he speaks out of his ass, sure, again, this is the fight business, you're not trying to sell Justin Bieber here.

Who you'd want to put there? someone like steve jobs maybe?

This sport needs a particular type of ambassador, leader, Dana is just that guy, exactly. Just watch the conferences with the canadian guy instead of Dana. They miss something extra that only Dana brings to the table.

The only reason I'd like to see him think about retirement or at least take a step back is for his own health.

That too, find one guy who'd be willing to do all of what Dana does, travel all over the place, make things happen. Only the creator of a company would do that kind of stuff for it and even survive it for so long.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

hadoq said:


> This is the fight business, not an ordinary business, Dana is the right man for the job, if not the only one for the job.
> 
> He has something that few have
> 
> ...


There is no difference between the fight business or an ordinary business.

You either start giving what your clients want instead of a lesser product for the same money or you start losing business. It's simple really, if there wasn't anything wrong these threads or criticisms wouldn't exist about the UFC/Dana.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

BOOM said:


> Again where did I say they aren't making money?
> 
> I'm stating the UFC needs a facelift and with the money it has made because of it's loyal MMA fans they should put on a better quality product for their clients that made them filthy rich in the first place. Let Dana take care of making money in the back ground, he's obviously good at that but get someone else to make legit fights happen that the fans really want to see.
> 
> To add just because they're making money does'nt mean the quality of the UFC is better, they're milking it in my opinion. Putting on events with nothing but filler and charging top dollar is scamming the fans.


But you said he doesnt know how to run a business properly - what Im saying is he does because he is making money. Making money = running a business properly since making money is the sole purpose of a capitalist business in reality. 

The company has gone through a few facelifts and more are happening. TUF was the first, the new digital intro is also progress. Fuel TV with jon annick and kenny florian is more progress, FOX studio presentation is progress all developing the brand of the UFC further. Brian Stann is the UFC making progress in terms of branding and national appeal. Theres numerous things they are doing to move forward. 
The intro at the side of the octagon is a lot better then the wishy washy intro fox do from their studio which is really piecemeal stop start stuff - and they are surely on the cutting edge of TV production. 
At this point in time there is no one out there who could fill Dana's shoes and command the respect he can. To be able to control a roster of a few hundred alphas males, negotiate deals all over the world, lead from the front and constantly champion your company you have to be the type of person DW is. Anyone who is not a seriously larger then life character is not going to fit the bill. He does make plenty of mistakes like his idiotic soccer comments, but in the main he does a fantastic job


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> But you said he doesnt know how to run a business properly - what Im saying is he does because he is making money. Making money = running a business properly since making money is the sole purpose of a capitalist business in reality.
> 
> The company has gone through a few facelifts and more are happening. TUF was the first, the new digital intro is also progress. Fuel TV with jon annick and kenny florian is more progress, FOX studio presentation is progress all developing the brand of the UFC further. Brian Stann is the UFC making progress in terms of branding and national appeal. Theres numerous things they are doing to move forward.
> The intro at the side of the octagon is a lot better then the wishy washy intro fox do from their studio which is really piecemeal stop start stuff - and they are surely on the cutting edge of TV production.
> At this point in time there is no one out there who could fill Dana's shoes and command the respect he can. To be able to control a roster of a few hundred alphas males, negotiate deals all over the world, lead from the front and constantly champion your company you have to be the type of person DW is. Anyone who is not a seriously larger then life character is not going to fit the bill. He does make plenty of mistakes like his idiotic soccer comments, but in the main he does a fantastic job


No I said he needs to hire someone else to continue to prosper, for the sake of the actual sport. Not the money. I never said he doesn't know how to run the business from a money perspective.

What I'm asking for is a much better quality product for what we the fans are paying. The UFC does have the resources to put on some serious events but they won't in my opinion because they rather milk it and make more money. On the surface the business is healthy money wise but they're taking a hit on credibility because it's obvious to a lot of people the end product they're offering isn't anywhere on par to what it should be.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

You aren't getting it. This is like trying to explain quantum physics to a house brick.

I give up, you clearly can't grasp what EVERYBODY is trying to explain to you.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Killz said:


> You aren't getting it. This is like trying to explain quantum physics to a house brick.
> 
> I give up, you clearly can't grasp what EVERYBODY is trying to explain to you.


No you don't seem get it because you're attacking people with different opinions with dumb ass insults for no reason other then it's different from yours.

I expect a lot more quality from a company that is more than capable to provide it, if you don't agree with that it's your prerogative.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BOOM said:


> Again where did I say they aren't making money?
> 
> I'm stating the UFC needs a facelift and with the money it has made because of it's loyal MMA fans they should put on a better quality product for their clients that made them filthy rich in the first place. Let Dana take care of making money in the back ground, he's obviously good at that but get someone else to make legit fights happen that the fans really want to see.
> 
> To add just because they're making money does'nt mean the quality of the UFC is better, they're milking it in my opinion. Putting on events with nothing but filler and charging top dollar is scamming the fans.


Okay, so what do you want the UFC to do to improve its quality, give us your opinion on what they need to do.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

BOOM said:


> No I said he needs to hire someone else to continue to prosper, for the sake of the actual sport. Not the money. I never said he doesn't know how to run the business from a money perspective.
> 
> What I'm asking for is a much better quality product for what we the fans are paying. The UFC does have the resources to put on some serious events but they won't in my opinion because they rather milk it and make more money. On the surface the business is healthy money wise but they're taking a hit on credibility because it's obvious to a lot of people the end product they're offering isn't anywhere on par to what it should be.


How exactly can he make the product better? Do they not attempt to put on the best fights possible from the fighters they have? I don't believe its their fault that people get injured. We didnt notice it as much before because there wasnt as many events in the past, but people did pull out % wise plenty from injuries. 
Last card we had bisping vs Stann, a great matchup. The two best 125 pounders in the world against eachother. Followed by the an all time great vs the new wonder boy. Pretty damn good card if you ask me. 
They attempt to put together the fights the people want, and they have signed all the best fighters on the planet. Before there was always talk of Pride is better and so on. Well they bought pride so they would get all the fighters, just like strikeforce. A brilliant piece of business it was too. 
I would love to hear what they could be doing to give you a better product? 

And the ultimate undoing of what your trying to say is the cancellation of 151. That obviously cost the organisation millions in cashflow, gate receipts alone upwards of 2 mil. Don't you think they would have put on that card anyway and slung in some two bit main event so they could get their couple mil etc? and milk the fans like you say?


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> Okay, so what do you want the UFC to do to improve its quality, give us your opinion on what they need to do.


For starters and like I've mentioned all along in my posts how about events stacked with top talent instead of filler?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BOOM said:


> For starters and like I've mentioned all along in my posts how about events stacked with top talent instead of filler?


What top talent? Where? Show me records of the top talent you're talking about. Give me names, give me Youtube videos of these "top talents" that are better than the fighters in the UFC.

Give me proof that top talent exists outside of the UFC (that could replace the UFC talent) or get out of here with this nonsensical argument.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> *How exactly can he make the product better? Do they not attempt to put on the best fights possible from the fighters they have?* I don't believe its their fault that people get injured. We didnt notice it as much before because there wasnt as many events in the past, but people did pull out % wise plenty from injuries.
> Last card we had bisping vs Stann, a great matchup. The two best 125 pounders in the world against eachother. Followed by the an all time great vs the new wonder boy. Pretty damn good card if you ask me.
> They attempt to put together the fights the people want, and they have signed all the best fighters on the planet. Before there was always talk of Pride is better and so on. Well they bought pride so they would get all the fighters, just like strikeforce. A brilliant piece of business it was too.
> I would love to hear what they could be doing to give you a better product?
> ...


See my previous post, the UFC has the resources to put on much better events on a more consistent basis. A legit PPV headliner doesn't consist of Bonnar vs Silva. That's a complete joke if you ask me, it's an insult to MMA fans who made the UFC rich in the first place.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> What top talent? Where? Show me records of the top talent you're talking about. Give me names, give me Youtube videos of these "top talents" that are better than the fighters in the UFC.
> 
> Give me proof that top talent exists outside of the UFC (that could replace the UFC talent) or get out of here with this nonsensical argument.


What are you going on about?

The fighters and fights the fans want to see are all right here in the UFC for the most part.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BOOM said:


> What are you going on about?
> 
> The fighters and fights the fans want to see are all right here in the UFC for the most part.


Right, and we are seeing them all the time. What's your point?

We just saw a top tier MW fight, the crowning of a new champion in a new division (I don't care for it personally, but MANY do, therefore it matters), we just saw one of the best Champions in MMA history almost get his arm ripped off by a possible legend with tons of experience, heart, and he put the current champ in the most danger he's ever been in, and then a few other fights to boost up records for fighters/see where they stand in the division.

What "top talent" or "quality" are you talking about?


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> *Right, and we are seeing them all the time. What's your point?
> *
> We just saw a top tier MW fight, the crowning of a new champion in a new division (I don't care for it personally, but MANY do, therefore it matters), we just saw one of the best Champions in MMA history almost get his arm ripped off by a possible legend with tons of experience, heart, and he put the current champ in the most danger he's ever been in, and then a few other fights to boost up records for fighters/see where they stand in the division.
> 
> What "top talent" or "quality" are you talking about?


No we are not getting top quality all the time, far from it in fact. The fights we want to see are constantly being put on the back burner and other fights that can't hold a candle to them are being promoted as legitimate PPV events. Bonnar vs Silva for example.

That's watered down MMA at full price.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BOOM said:


> No we are not getting top quality all the time, far from it in fact. The fights we want to see are constantly being put on the back burner and other fights that can't hold a candle to them are being promoted as legitimate PPV events. Bonnar vs Silva for example.
> 
> That's watered down MMA at full price.


You mean fights YOU want to see. I like Bonnar vs. Silva, I think it's going to be a fun fight.

You're confusing YOU for WE, we like many fights that are shown, I suggest you stop using the term "we" and instead "you". That will help your argument some cause then we can just agree to disagree with you as your opinion is your own.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

BOOM said:


> See my previous post, the UFC has the resources to put on much better events on a more consistent basis. A legit PPV headliner doesn't consist of Bonnar vs Silva. That's a complete joke if you ask me, it's an insult to MMA fans who made the UFC rich in the first place.


This is primarily a free market proposition- if the fans don't like the cards, they will stop buying them, thus informing Dana he needs to change his formula.

If the buy-rates stay the same, then the message to Dana will be that everything is hunky-dory with his product.

Are the cards watered down due to their frequency? IMO, yes. 

But that doesn't matter one lick as long as the UFC's profit margins are meeting/exceeding what was forecasted.

.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> You mean fights YOU want to see. I like Bonnar vs. Silva, I think it's going to be a fun fight.
> 
> You're confusing YOU for WE, we like many fights that are shown, I suggest you stop using the term "we" and instead "you". That will help your argument some cause then we can just agree to disagree with you as your opinion is your own.


I think it's going to be a fun fight as well, we'll see Silva likely destroy Bonnar. But really so what, Bonnar shouldn't be fighting Silva in the first place. 

Is Bonnar vs Silva the quality fight that fans should be getting however? No, not in the slightest in my opinion and it's not only me that agrees with this opinion.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

BOOM said:


> I think it's going to be a fun fight as well, we'll see Silva likely destroy Bonnar. But really so what, Bonnar shouldn't be fighting Silva in the first place.
> 
> Is Bonnar vs Silva the quality fight that fans should be getting however? No, not in the slightest in my opinion and *it's not only me that agrees with this opinion*.


You are soooo NOT the voice of the fans.

And who agrees with your opinions anyway? I've just seen 36 posts from you, all drivel, all DISAGREED with!

Quit talking like you're the voice of the fans, we all want different things, you need to understand that.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

H33LHooK said:


> This is primarily a free market proposition- if the fans don't like the cards, they will stop buying them, thus informing Dana he needs to change his formula.
> 
> If the buy-rates stay the same, then the message to Dana will be that everything is hunky-dory with his product.
> 
> ...


You are correct that if the buy rates stay the same it will not make a difference to the business end of it but it won't and you and I both know this.

They're offering meat and potatoes minus the meat. Fans have no problem paying up in full for the full serving, they're simply not getting that here.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BOOM said:


> I think it's going to be a fun fight as well, we'll see Silva likely destroy Bonnar. But really so what, Bonnar shouldn't be fighting Silva in the first place.
> 
> Is Bonnar vs Silva the quality fight that fans should be getting however? No, not in the slightest in my opinion and it's not only me that agrees with this opinion.


Quality? The only quality that matters is if the fight is fun and people will enjoy it. You think it's going to be a fun fight as well, what's the problem?

People will buy this fight as they think it'll be a fun fight, that's the entire idea of "quality" it's "bang for your buck" and you buy entertainment because it is "fun", that's the entire point of it.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

LizaG said:


> You are soooo NOT the voice of the fans.


I've seen numerous posts and criticisms on this forum from many other MMA fans about the quality of fights and fighters being showcased lately. You are correct however, I'm not the sole voice of fans, I'm one of many MMA fans expressing my displeasure.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> Quality? The only quality that matters is if the fight is fun and people will enjoy it. You think it's going to be a fun fight as well, what's the problem?
> 
> People will buy this fight as they think it'll be a fun fight, that's the entire idea of "quality" it's "bang for your buck" and you buy entertainment because it is "fun", that's the entire point of it.


Bonnar vs Silva is not a quality fight. They're milking it in my opinion because Silva is on the main card. I pay for top talent against top talent, that's what I deem worth paying for. This fight isn't one of them, not even close.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BOOM said:


> Bonnar vs Silva is not a quality fight. They're milking it in my opinion because Silva is on the main card. I pay for top talent against top talent, that's what I deem worth paying for. This fight isn't one of them, not even close.


Then that's your opinion.

"yours" keep that word in mind. My opinion is it'll be a fun fight and that's the only quality that matters.

We can agree to disagree, so long as you understand that "we" means "you" in regards to your argument, as there is a very large portion of people that are perfectly fine with Bonnar vs. Silva and many are actually looking forward to it.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> Then that's your opinion.
> 
> "yours" keep that word in mind. My opinion is it'll be a fun fight and that's the only quality that matters.
> 
> We can agree to disagree, so long as you understand that "we" means "you" in regards to your argument, as there is a very large portion of people that are perfectly fine with Bonnar vs. Silva and many are actually looking forward to it.


You mean that's the only quality that matters to you, not everyone.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BOOM said:


> You mean that's the only quality that matters to you, not everyone.


That's right, that's my opinion, and yours is your own. You throwing around the word "we" is what is annoying. Your opinion is fine, you don't think the "quality" whatever that means in your mind, is not as good as it should be, but that has no barring whatsoever on how others feel.

The UFC is growing, it's going strong, and from a business perspective it's doing very well. Combine that with fans that are - happy - with the fights minus some people like yourself, you have yet to explain any sort of problem anywhere except that you personally do not like the "quality".


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> That's right, that's my opinion, and yours is your own. You throwing around the word "we" is what is annoying. Your opinion is fine, you don't think the "quality" whatever that means in your mind, is not as good as it should be, but that has no barring whatsoever on how others feel.
> 
> The UFC is growing, it's going strong, and from a business perspective it's doing very well. Combine that with fans that are - happy - with the fights minus some people like yourself, you have yet to explain any sort of problem anywhere except that you personally do not like the "quality".


I never denied they weren't making money. I'm saying they can and should be putting out a better end product on a consistent basis, in fact they'll make more money doing that without having to milk it with Bonnar vs Silva fights.

It's a win win scenario for both the fans and the company. The fans get what they want and the company makes even more money. Who would have thought it was that easy?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BOOM said:


> I never denied they weren't making money. I'm saying they can and should be putting out a better end product on a consistent basis, in fact they'll make more money doing that without having to milk it with Bonnar vs Silva fights.
> 
> It's a win win scenario for both the fans and the company. The fans get what they want and the company makes even more money. Who would have thought it was that easy?


Your point is moot, as fans are _already_ getting what they want, and the UFC is _already_ making tons of money.

You can tell the fans are already getting what they want by the fact that they are buying the events in masses and the UFC is making tons of money. When the UFC stops making money, then you can bring this argument up again and have a point, as that means nobody is buying the content anymore.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> Your point is moot, as fans are _already_ getting what they want, and the UFC is _already_ making tons of money.
> 
> You can tell the fans are already getting what they want by the fact that they are buying the events in masses and the UFC is making tons of money. When the UFC stops making money, then you can bring this argument up again and have a point, as that means nobody is buying the content anymore.


Really, your definition of fans getting what they want is Bonnar vs Silva?

Clearly we have different standards.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BOOM said:


> Really, your definition of fans getting what they want is Bonnar vs Silva?
> 
> Clearly we have different standards.


Are fans going to buy the event? There's your answer. People don't pay for things they don't want.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BOOM said:


> Really, your definition of fans getting what they want is Bonnar vs Silva?
> 
> Clearly we have different standards.


Umm after Injuries made the original event get scrapped.

Anderson Silva is a pretty amazing replacement. I know im happy with it.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> Are fans going to buy the event? There's your answer. People don't pay for things they don't want.


Of course they will, Silva is on the card. However many more fans would buy the event if it was something more substantial like it should be.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Mods can we make this thread go away? It's like watching someone repeatedly bang their head against a brick wall!!!!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BOOM said:


> Of course they will, Silva is on the card. However many more fans would buy the event if it was something more substantial like it should be.


It's as substantial as it needs to be given that it's going to sell, people are going to be happy minus a few like yourself (even though you already admitted it will be fun), and that everyone is going to be making money (UFC/fighters).

Any business anywhere, even Apple, could make moves that could potentially improve its quality/financial base. However, iPhone 5 sold out within the first day, even if it's basically just an iPhone 4 with a slightly larger screen.

If people are paying, if everyone is making money, and if the fans/customers are enjoying it - it's perfectly fine how it is.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Umm after Injuries made the original event get scrapped.
> 
> Anderson Silva is a pretty amazing replacement. I know im happy with it.


I agree, I enjoy watching Silva as much as the next person. But I'm sure many fans would enjoy it about a hundred times more if it was someone other than Bonnar he was fighting.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Mods can we make this thread go away? It's like watching someone repeatedly bang their head against a brick wall!!!!


I second that..


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> It's as substantial as it needs to be given that it's going to sell, people are going to be happy minus a few like yourself (even though you already admitted it will be fun), and that everyone is going to be making money (UFC/fighters).
> 
> Any business anywhere, even Apple, could make moves that could potentially improve its quality/financial base. However, iPhone 5 sold out within the first day, even if it's basically just an iPhone 4 with a slightly larger screen.
> 
> If people are paying, if everyone is making money, and if the fans/customers are enjoying it - it's perfectly fine how it is.


Disagree, substantial as it needs to be is settling for mediocrity.

Apple at one time had a huge chunk of the market but the reality is Android outsells iPhone's because Apple refuses to really make any significant changes to their product.

Sure they're still making money but they could be making a ton more and reclaiming their superiority if they weren't so stubborn. They should just give their customers a bigger screen and faster processors like they really want, Apple certainly charges a premium to everyone for it.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> I feel like I should be handing you tissues and tampons.


I lol'ed


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

BOOM said:


> Disagree, substantial as it needs to be is settling for mediocrity.
> 
> Apple at one time had a huge chunk of the market but the reality is Android outsells iPhone's because Apple refuses to really make any significant changes to their product.
> 
> Sure they're still making money but they could be making a ton more and reclaiming their superiority if they weren't so stubborn. They should just give their customers a bigger screen and faster processors like they really want, Apple certainly charges a premium to everyone for it.


Not to nitpick on an off-topic, but iOS devices: Phones & Tablets combined, make up 70% of the market. The numbers may have changed a bit, but that is NPD data from last 12 months; posted on NPD's site on 8/16/12.......

EDIT - I used an android phone personally - blackberry and iPad 2 for work.

EDIT # 2 Link: 

https://www.npd.com/wps/portal/npd/us/home/


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BOOM said:


> Disagree, substantial as it needs to be is settling for mediocrity.
> 
> Apple at one time had a huge chunk of the market but the reality is Android outsells iPhone's because Apple refuses to really make any significant changes to their product.
> 
> Sure they're still making money but they could be making a ton more and reclaiming their superiority if they weren't so stubborn. They should just give their customers a bigger screen and faster processors like they really want, Apple certainly charges a premium to everyone for it.


Lol okay, like most on the forum - I'm out.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

I listen to ESPN and FOX Sports every morning at work and the mainstream media freaking LOVES Dana. 

He's really all they talk about in terms of MMA.

I used to hate him back when MMA was my big passion like 4-5 years ago, but as my interest has cooled, my hate for Dana has slipped away. If he gets you that bent out of shape, I'd suggest you get a hobby. 

I did.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

M.C said:


> I like Bonnar vs. Silva, I think it's going to be a fun fight.


It'll be a fun fight if you want to see Bonnar not only embarrassed but utterly humiliated.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

M.C said:


> Lol okay, like most on the forum - I'm out.


Good move mate 

This thread has run it's course, so we'll look at the next few posts and if it doesn't turn around it'll get closed


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

michelangelo said:


> It'll be a fun fight if you want to see Bonnar not only embarrassed but utterly humiliated.


My sentiments exactly. I can't say I won't watch the beating Silva serves Bonnar but when it comes down to it I'm in this for watching a real test against the best of the best. Bring it Dana.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BOOM said:


> I agree, I enjoy watching Silva as much as the next person. But I'm sure many fans would enjoy it about a hundred times more if it was someone other than Bonnar he was fighting.


You think it would be any different if someone else ran the show? Stuff needs to allign for certain fights to be made. Making any kind of super fight on short notice is stupid. For an elite fight there needs to be a elite level of advertisment. And no one in the top of the heap wants Anderson on short notice. And you cant blame them.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Wait, did BOOM say that fans would enjoy it more if he wasn't fighting Bonnar?

Don't get me wrong, Spider is my #3 all time behind the Diaz Bros, but Bonnar makes the fuk out of this fight. WAR PSYCO!


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Wait, did BOOM say that fans would enjoy it more if he wasn't fighting Bonnar?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Spider is my #3 all time behind the Diaz Bros, but Bonnar makes the fuk out of this fight. WAR PSYCO!


Yes I said fans would enjoy it more if Silva was fighting a better fighter. Bonnar is a shit opponent for Silva.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BOOM said:


> Yes I said fans would enjoy it more if Silva was fighting a better fighter. Bonnar is a shit opponent for Silva.


Who should he be fighting on short notice???


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> You think it would be any different if someone else ran the show? Stuff needs to allign for certain fights to be made. Making any kind of super fight on short notice is stupid. For an elite fight there needs to be a elite level of advertisment. And no one in the top of the heap wants Anderson on short notice. And you cant blame them.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using VerticalSports.Com App


I'm talking about putting on better fights more consistently, as in all the time.

And yes I do believe it would be different if someone else ran the show. That's kind of how it works. Let Dana do the marketing and make cash as he's good at that, arranging fights not so much.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BOOM said:


> I'm talking about putting on better fights more consistently, as in all the time.
> 
> And yes I do believe it would be different if someone else ran the show. That's kind of how it works. Let Dana do the marketing and make cash as he's good at that, arranging fights not so much.


There is alot of other organizations out there and no one does it as well as the UFC. 

And you realize its not just Dana White correct??? The Fertittas own 90% of the company and Joe Silva is the match maker.

+ As i asked above. Who should Silva be fighting on Short notice???


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Who should he be fighting on short notice???


Bonnar or Silva?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BOOM said:


> Bonnar or Silva?


Check above.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Check above.


No one. Silva should be fighting someone like GSP next even if we had to wait a little longer.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BOOM said:


> No one. Silva should be fighting someone like GSP next even if we had to wait a little longer.


So who should be headlining UFC 153 then??? Remember that it would be on short notice. And a Jose Aldo/Frankie Edgar isnt an easy main event to replace.


And btw the GSP/SILVA thing is NOT up to Dana White. He cant make a champion switch weight classes. It has to do with GSP/Silva not Dana White. If both of them agreed to fight then Dana would absolutely LOVE to make that fight.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> So who should be headlining UFC 153 then??? Remember that it would be on short notice. And a Jose Aldo/Frankie Edgar isnt an easy main event to replace.
> 
> 
> And btw the GSP/SILVA thing is NOT up to Dana White. He cant make a champion switch weight classes. It has to do with GSP/Silva not Dana White. If both of them agreed to fight then Dana would absolutely LOVE to make that fight.


I know it shouldn't be Silva vs Bonnar headlining. That's the point.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BOOM said:


> I know it shouldn't be Silva vs Bonnar headlining. That's the point.


Sigh* ... okay dude.


You argument is

"I dont know how to do it right but i know they are doing it wrong"


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Sigh* ... okay dude.
> 
> 
> You argument is
> ...


No my argument is they're doing it wrong and they should be doing it right.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BOOM said:


> No my argument is they're doing it wrong and they should be doing it right.


What the **** is doing it right then???


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> What the **** is doing it right then???


Umm, arranging better quality fights?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BOOM said:


> Umm, arranging better quality fights?


Which are what??

You cant just put 2 names on a piece of paper and *Poof* that fight is happening. There is alot more that goes with it.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Sideways, you are wasting your time trying to get any kind of rational explanation or sense out of this guy.

:sarcastic07:

This thread is just going round and round and round. So for the good of everything that is sane in this world, I'm locking it.

If anyone has a problem with that, feel free to PM me.


----------

